# Hunting crows



## justplainduke

Hunting crows can be tricky business!!!

I knew that some of the local crows knew me and didn't like me but now I have validation.

http://news.discovery.com/animals/angry-crows-memory-life-threatening-behavior-110628.html


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I like crows and would never harm one,guess I'm their best friend


----------



## Dayhiker

Crows are very creepy beings. I once saw a band of crows executing a death-dance ritual around a dying member. Also, once, when hunting crows with a .22 rifle as a kid, my friends and I were amazed at how a flying crow will take instant evasive action on the crack of a gun.... and that's most likely the only shot you're going to get all day.


----------



## jskeen

I'm not sure if crows here in the US is referring to the same species as over there, but they are generally afforded a lot less love on this side of the pond. Especially if you or your family traditionally depended on raising corn to sell as a cash crop (either in it's original solid configuration, or in the more portable liquid version).

But one thing is universal, they are extremely intelligent birds, who have a sophisticated communication system among themselves, which makes them very challenging to hunt with any type of weapon.


----------



## Gwilym

To be honest I dont think they normally get much love here but slingshot sniper is special


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Gwilym said:


> To be honest I dont think they normally get much love here but slingshot sniper is special


Funny you should say that but as a 14 year old I reared a sick one in an aviary to full grown and good health his name was jake perhaps he spread a good word around, who knows


----------



## Gwilym

lol maybe. I remember someone taking one to a vet once I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Imperial

if you want to understand the crows, just go to veehd and look up the documentary done on them entitled," a murder of crows", ive seen it a handful of times and its very interesting.


----------



## Guest

Crows are the only bird that can do a front flip in flight!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Gwilym said:


> lol maybe. I remember someone taking one to a vet once I couldn't believe it.


That's ok laugh all you want,if I see on here reports of you guys shooting grows for fun,without a permit well....you know









[edit] Oh and that'll go for all other animals in the UK too....cheers









[edit] Just be careful what you post on youtube buddy


----------



## justplainduke

Where I live it is open season....no permit needed.


----------



## justplainduke

If you'd like to learn more about crow/hunting check out crowbusters.com


----------



## slingshot_sniper

justplainduke said:


> If you'd like to learn more about crow/hunting check out crowbusters.com


US only I hope


----------



## slingshot_sniper

justplainduke said:


> Where I live it is open season....no permit needed.


Right ok but listen, you can''t simply go out gun ho and start shooting here...it doesn't work like that,here you need all sorts of certs/permits...and I'm happy its that way


----------



## justplainduke

Yes, agreed only certain parts of the US also. Remember that we have domestic food crop fields alone that are larger than Britan, and those fields also feed other countries such as China, Africa, and Europe believe it or not. 
Because of these large agricultural areas the crow population has gotten well beyond gods intended limit for this species to thrive without the help of the harvestable human food. Here in parts of the US it's them or us literally. 
Next time you see a UNICEF commercial on the television, you know the one with the African baby with flies in it's eyes eating porage from US farmers be glad that a few folks thinned the population to give that kid a bowl of gruel.
I like crows and respect their intelligence, it's nit easy to hunt a crow as they are crafty creatures. They breed much faster than they are hunted and the numbers are growing more every day. I greatly Respect your point of not killing crows in Britran I would not kill for just the sport EVER. 
I just wanted you to please understand my rationale for hunting crows.


----------



## Guest

Why are we feeding African babies with flys on their eyes?


----------



## Guest

I feel superior that I allow my homelands grain to be exported to another country and feel patriotic about it. Next time I'm out I'll kill that blackbird dead as a hammer for them poor African chilln'n


----------



## philly

SlingshotSean said:


> I feel superior that I allow my homelands grain to be exported to another country and feel patriotic about it. Next time I'm out I'll kill that blackbird dead as a hammer for them poor African chilln'n


Uh!....nevermind. Not worth the effort.


----------



## Guest

philly said:


> I feel superior that I allow my homelands grain to be exported to another country and feel patriotic about it. Next time I'm out I'll kill that blackbird dead as a hammer for them poor African chilln'n


Uh!....nevermind. Not worth the effort.
[/quote]
What effort? Oh!...... Pray tell oh so smart so smart


----------



## Gwilym

slingshot_sniper said:


> Where I live it is open season....no permit needed.


Right ok but listen, you can''t simply go out gun ho and start shooting here...it doesn't work like that,here you need all sorts of certs/permits...and I'm happy its that way








[/quote]

Actually I'm pretty sure a crow is under general license so if its on your own land or land you have permission on and you say its pest control you can shoot as many as you want.


----------



## philly

SlingshotSean said:


> I feel superior that I allow my homelands grain to be exported to another country and feel patriotic about it. Next time I'm out I'll kill that blackbird dead as a hammer for them poor African chilln'n


Uh!....nevermind. Not worth the effort.
[/quote]
What effort? Oh!...... Pray tell oh so smart so smart
[/quote]

The only thing I get from this post is proof that Crows are a lot smarter than some of the posters. They know when to shut up. The Mob keeps them in line or pushes them out. Lighten up Bud, if you dont like hunting, thats ok, dont read the posts.
Philly


----------



## shot in the foot

I moved this to the hunting forum, and please keep it friendly ha ha, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker

SlingshotSean said:


> I feel superior that I allow my homelands grain to be exported to another country and feel patriotic about it. Next time I'm out I'll kill that blackbird dead as a hammer for them poor African chilln'n


Hey Sean, care to come right out and actually say what you mean instead of being a wise guy and sounding like a complete a$$hole?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Read through all of his posts Bill, they follow a clear pattern. As I'm sure you and many others have noticed....

This guy isn't here for slingshots, he's here to annoy the **** out of everyone else. Is there a need to keep babbling about conspiracies, ideals, and politics? I come here for slingshots, and I must say preachy people pi$ me off..

Cheers - John


----------



## Dayhiker

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Read through all of his posts Bill, they follow a clear pattern. As I'm sure you and many others have noticed....
> 
> This guy isn't here for slingshots, he's here to annoy the **** out of everyone else. Is there a need to keep babbling about conspiracies, ideals, and politics? I come here for slingshots, and I must say preachy people pi$ me off..
> 
> Cheers - John


John, I haven't the stomach if they're similar.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Crows are my spirit-guide animal ... couldn't help it, some saved my life once. There are some recorded to have used sticks in over 50 different ways as tools. Amazing creatures. And I understand they make good eating too.


----------



## shot in the foot

SlingshotSean said:


> I feel superior that I allow my homelands grain to be exported to another country and feel patriotic about it. Next time I'm out I'll kill that blackbird dead as a hammer for them poor African chilln'n


I do not want content like this on the forum, please keep it to yourself, jeff


----------



## philly

Yeah that Jeff.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Crows are my spirit-guide animal ... couldn't help it, some saved my life once.


*Oh do tell!*


----------



## Henry the Hermit

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Crows are my spirit-guide animal ... couldn't help it, some saved my life once. There are some recorded to have used sticks in over 50 different ways as tools. Amazing creatures. And I understand they make good eating too.


Reminds me of the old joke about the 3-legged pig.When a visitor aske the farmer about it, he said, "Mister, that pig saved my life. I fell one day and found myself face to face with a coiled up rattlesnake. Before the snake could strike, that pig came over and stomped on the snake and killed it. I tell you, Mister, you just can't eat a pig like that all at once."


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Dayhiker said:


> Crows are my spirit-guide animal ... couldn't help it, some saved my life once.


*Oh do tell!*








[/quote]
Remind me tomorrow with a pm, I'm going to bed now ... and it's not for public display.


----------



## Dayhiker

Oh, this has GOT to be rich.


----------



## NoSugarRob

probed


----------



## Charles

I shot crows out of the cornfields when I was a boy. After a field was planted they would wait until it sprouted ... then walk down the row, pull up the corn and nip off the sprouted seed. They would ruin a field in short order. But they were very clever buggers and hard to hunt. I shot crows and ravens from around my barn when I had sheep. They would catch a newborn lamb napping and try to peck the eyes out ... then go through the umbilical chord where the belly skin is soft. But unless I am defending my crops or animals, I will not kill them. I believe crows, ravens, and corvids generally are the brightest birds in the world. I really respect their intelligence. There are many of them here in Victoria. Living here is easy ... lots of available food, between the ocean beaches and the human garbage. I feed them dog kibble as I walk my dog. They follow me in flocks ... catch the kibble when I flip it to them ... swoop down and tap my hat. I have found several small ones fallen out of nests and raised them to adulthood and released them. I do not kill things for "fun" or "sport" ... I will kill for food or to protect my crops or animals. Here in British Columbia, it is legal to shoot crows anytime, no bag limit. I view such a policy as absurd.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Ok! because I'm not afraid, though it's not a pleasent story.

A few years back I was homeless and starving (before I became proficient in foraging and hunting) in the middle of a particularly depressing afternoon, I was pretty upset and had little hope in sight. The winter was coming. As I was walking around, crows kept bothering me, I found their screaching a torturous thing. But when I sat down, I listened to the crows calling, and I realised they were talking, so I listened hard; I looked up and saw I was under an apple tree (best apples I've ever eaten). Afterwards I would always listen to the crows (still do) and they *achem* tell me the mood of an idea or place. Like I said, my spirit guides.

It may have been the hunger and fear then, but it's not now ... they help me with many things. And if it was up to me, my dead body would be fed to them. I try to offer a little thanks, and ask that they be the ones who feed off the waste of my kills. But I don't have conversations with them, and I don't personify them, they are my eyes and ears in the sky.

Think what you will.


----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks for that, Whip. Not what I expected.


----------



## Imperial

thats some strong peyote you had.


----------



## Dayhiker

Imperial said:


> thats some strong peyote you had.


Imperial, are you into the "A Yaqui way of knowledge"?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Imperial said:


> thats some strong peyote you had.


Hehe! Don't get Peyote in the UK.


----------



## NoSugarRob

you ruddy nutcase Mr Whippy !







...I still love you man







good to see your doing a lot better now.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

NoSugarRob said:


> you ruddy nutcase Mr Whippy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I still love you man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to see your doing a lot better now.


Happy as Larry!


----------



## ulfenspirit

I could understand some one feeling p'd off if growing there own food on a small holding for them and there children. But those corn fields have taken so much land away that we all use to share. There land has been taken away from them,just like it was with the "indians"!

understand


jskeen said:


> I'm not sure if crows here in the US is referring to the same species as over there, but they are generally afforded a lot less love on this side of the pond. Especially if you or your family traditionally depended on raising corn to sell as a cash crop (either in it's original solid configuration, or in the more portable liquid version).
> 
> But one thing is universal, they are extremely intelligent birds, who have a sophisticated communication system among themselves, which makes them very challenging to hunt with any type of weapon.


----------



## ulfenspirit

YEA...Me too! Just because we are hunters does not mean we should have disrespect for anything.!



slingshot_sniper said:


> I like crows and would never harm one,guess I'm their best friend


----------

